# JSON HTTP Calls via CodeSys 2.3 ausführen



## XX5198 (30 März 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

kann mir jemand bei folgendem Vorhaben weiterhelfen?
Ich habe im Netzwertk ein Gerät, welches eine API zur zur Abfrage via Netzwertk (JSON) verfügung stellt.
Hier eine Doku dazu: https://www.xandem.com/software-api

Zum testen habe ich auf meinem Mac VisualJSON installiert und kann über die URL erfolreich Abfragen ausführen.
Hierfür wird ein Authorisations-Key benötigt, der im Header sitzen muss.

Nun würde ich gerne in Codesys einen HTTP Call machen.
Ich habe mir hierzu WagoLibHttp-03 und WagoLibJSON-01 angeguckt.
Aber leider habe ich bei HTTP_Get keine Möglichkeit gefunden den benötigten Header mit zu übertragen.

Kann mir hier jemand weiter helfen?

Hier noch ein paar Hintergrundinformationen:
Bei XANDEM handelt es sich um ein System, das Bewegungen erkennt und die Koordnaten via JSON bzw. der API an die SPS (Wago 750-871) weitergeben soll.
Ich möchte dann z.B. das Licht anschalten wenn man den Raum betritt.

Vielen Dank schon mal.

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## HausSPSler (31 März 2019)

Hallo,
ich denke es würde halt ziemlilch einfach gehen wenn du CODESYS V3 nehmen würdest.
Ist halt leider so, die ganzen Neuentwirklungen nur in CODESYS V3 stattfinden.
Hier gäbe es dann ein Beispiel:
https://store.codesys.com/http-client-example.html
oder eben webclient oder json library.
https://store.codesys.com/web-client-library-bundle.html
https://store.codesys.com/json-utilities-bundle.html

Könntest ja den PFC100 oder PFC200 nehmen.. der kann auch mit CODESYS V3.
Grüße


----------



## Blockmove (31 März 2019)

Ich löse solche Dinge mittlerweile fast ausschließlich per Node-RED.
Ist kostenlos und läuft problemlos auf einem Raspi.
Ich hab so z.B. Sonos, Fritzbox und IP-Cam mit meiner Wago gekoppelt.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## XX5198 (31 März 2019)

Hallo und danke für eure Antworten.
Ich werde mich mal mit Node-RED auseinander setzen, klingt interessant.

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## Blockmove (31 März 2019)

XX5198 schrieb:


> Hallo und danke für eure Antworten.
> Ich werde mich mal mit Node-RED auseinander setzen, klingt interessant.
> 
> Grüße
> Andreas



Lohnt sich auf jeden Fall 
Bei den neuen PFC200-Controllern soll Docker auf dem Controller laufen.
Wago nennt Node-RED hier als Musteranwendung

https://www.wago.com/de/offene-automatisierung/modulare-software/linux/docker

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## tomrey (20 Mai 2019)

@Blockmove:
Hi, wie läßt du eine 750-88x und node-red am besten kommunizieren?
Habe erste Gehversuche mit http-put und-get gemacht aber die performance auf der Wago scheint mir im Einzelfell ok aber z.B. für eine Verlagerung der Visu ungeeignet...?
Gruß


----------

